# 988 Suicide Hotline!!!



## crush (Oct 5, 2022)

I lost a friend to depression and hopelessness. My dd had a friend in Middle School whose sister kid herself. If you or anyone you know wants out, please call 988 first. My adopted mom volunteered at a crisis center on Wednesdays when I was a young boy and help save many. She would get letters thanking her later for saving their life that night. She would also lose some and those she took hard because she was the last to talk with them and she always took it hard.


----------

